# What do you use to juice limes, lemons, and oranges?



## dafox (May 18, 2020)

What do you use to juice limes, lemons, and oranges? 

A citrus juicer, manual hand juicer, squeezer, press? Do you have multiple sizes of the hand juicers? Which brands are good? Anything to look for? Thanks!


----------



## LostHighway (May 18, 2020)

At least for lemons and limes I primarily use the Bellemain squeezer. Supposedly the Chef n'Fresh squeezers will extract more juice but since they are primarily plastic (the Bellemain is all metal) including the gear mechanism the operative question is "for how long?" If I was regularly trying to extract juice in larger volumes I would probably spring for one of the electric reamer style juicers which aren't much more expensive but they do take up more storage space as yet another single-use small appliance relative to the squeezers


----------



## M1k3 (May 18, 2020)

At work a Breville citrus press with the press removed. At home a cheapo handheld presser or just squeeze by hand, depending on volume.


----------



## YumYumSauce (May 19, 2020)

In a pinch, 2 forks. For volume Id use one of those electric ones.


----------



## Michi (May 19, 2020)

I use these two juicers from Chef'N, the green one for lemons and limes, and the orange one for oranges. (The green and yellow version of this are identical, except for the colour.) They work extremely well.


----------



## Furminati (May 19, 2020)

Fork and a fine mesh strainer


----------



## esoo (May 19, 2020)

used to use a fork, but switched to a wooden reamer - just gets out more juice. but this is for low volume home use. I'd want something a faster if I had to do a lot of juicing.


----------



## RonB (May 19, 2020)

oops!


----------



## ian (May 19, 2020)

At home, this is my reamer. Stick it in and twist.


----------



## Bodine (May 19, 2020)

electric for me, I have Satsuma, Lime, Lemon, and Grapefruit trees in the yard.


----------



## ExistentialHero (May 19, 2020)

ian said:


> At home, this is my reamer. Stick it in and twist.
> 
> View attachment 81013


As a person who chronically bites their nails and cuticles, I am *triggered*. Ouch.


----------



## ian (May 19, 2020)

Try it. Your nails may acquire extra flavor.


----------



## Paraffin (May 19, 2020)

If it's just one or two lemons or limes, I use a small handheld porcelain reamer. Quick and easy to clean. 

For mass quantity of oranges or tangerines for juice, I bought a Hamilton Beach 932 commercial stand squeezer. It's pricey, a bit more trouble to set up and clean, and you need space to store it. But I like how it works, and I like that it's not electric. This thing will last forever. And you get some good arm exercise too!


----------



## panda (May 19, 2020)

bellemain x2


----------



## WildBoar (May 19, 2020)

Can't believe I'm the only one here that squeezes them between my pecs, and filters out the seeds and pulp with the dirty wife-beater t-shirt I am wearing at the time. Not even Panda? I feel truly alone right now...


----------



## panda (May 19, 2020)

i filter through bamboo sticks


----------



## BillHanna (May 19, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> Can't believe I'm the only one here that squeezes them between my pecs, and filters out the seeds and pulp with the dirty wife-beater t-shirt I am wearing at the time. Not even Panda? I feel truly alone right now...


It's kinda hard to get hGH right now. I'm reduced to using my biceps, while looking in the mirror.


----------



## gregfisk (May 19, 2020)

I just put the lemons between my legs and squeeze.


----------



## panda (May 19, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> I just put the lemons between my legs and squeeze.


citrus fish sauce


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 19, 2020)

i buy mine in that fake lemon squeeze bottle


----------



## dafox (May 20, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i buy mine in that fake lemon squeeze bottle


Boo!


----------



## dafox (May 20, 2020)

Michi said:


> I use these two juicers from Chef'N, the green one for lemons and limes, and the orange one for oranges. (The green and yellow version of this are identical, except for the colour.) They work extremely well.
> View attachment 80999
> 
> View attachment 81000


Michi picked the ATK favorite


----------



## gregfisk (May 20, 2020)

I use this little guy that looks like a little robot . It’s works okay but doesn’t open up far enough for  oranges.


----------



## Michi (May 20, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> I use this little guy that looks like a little robot .


Very cool-looking machine!


----------



## gregfisk (May 20, 2020)

Michi said:


> Very cool-looking machine!


It does a good job at getting all the juice out and it’s easy to clean. I just wish it opened up a bit farther because a large lemon is a tight fit.


----------



## Michi (May 20, 2020)

dafox said:


> Michi picked the ATK favorite


Ah, I had no idea! IIRC, I bought the Chef'N because it had decent reviews on Amazon.

I like mine a lot. It gets all the juice out very quickly and almost effortlessly, and it cleans up in seconds.


----------



## gregfisk (May 20, 2020)

Michi said:


> Ah, I had no idea! IIRC, I bought the Chef'N because it had decent reviews on Amazon.
> 
> I like mine a lot. It gets all the juice out very quickly and almost effortlessly, and it cleans up in seconds.


I just watched the video posted here, it looks like a nice tool. I had the original and like the video it didn’t hold up. I do like mine a lot, it just needs to be a little bigger.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (May 21, 2020)

Wooden hand reamer and a strainer.
I think the reamer is from OXO?

Easier than a hand press and I feel like I get more juice.


----------



## dafox (May 21, 2020)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> Wooden hand reamer and a strainer.
> I think the reamer is from OXO?
> 
> Easier than a hand press and I feel like I get more juice.


I do like the simplicity of this method, is it messy, work ok with oranges?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 21, 2020)

dafox said:


> Boo!


I was joking. I squeeze juice into my hands to strain seeds. My line tree dies produce seedless juicy things. Easy to juice.


----------



## parbaked (May 21, 2020)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> Wooden hand reamer and a strainer.
> I think the reamer is from OXO?
> 
> Easier than a hand press and I feel like I get more juice.



That's what I use for the same reason...the only OXO product in my kitchen.


----------



## dafox (May 21, 2020)

I found this to be a good review.









The Best Manual Citrus Juicers and Reamers of 2022


We tested top-rated citrus juicers and many hours (and two tired wrists) later, we found our favorite models.




www.seriouseats.com


----------



## dafox (May 21, 2020)

Went with the OXO good grips 2-in-1 citrus juicer.

Mostly want it for oranges for recipes, when I use lemons and limes it's usually for a garnish and I just squeeze 1/8th's. If I get another one for lemons/limes it will probably be a Chef'n freshforce.

Thanks all



Robot Check


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (May 21, 2020)

dafox said:


> I do like the simplicity of this method, is it messy, work ok with oranges?



Reamer rinses off easy. Strainer gets tapped against the rim of trash can to get most of the pulp and seeds out, then washed in the sink. Counter stays fairly clean unless I get too rambunctious with the reamer. For oranges, I rotate the orange half in my hand, making sure I hit the entire perimeter.


----------



## robrpb (May 25, 2020)

Michi said:


> I use these two juicers from Chef'N, the green one for lemons and limes, and the orange one for oranges. (The green and yellow version of this are identical, except for the colour.) They work extremely well.
> View attachment 80999
> 
> View attachment 81000



I have the yellow one. I didn't know the yellow and green were the same except for color. Thanks.


----------



## jacko9 (May 25, 2020)

Little round plastic bowl with a nob in the middle cheap and does the job if I need a lot of juice otherwise I squeeze by hand. One navel orange tree, one meyer lemon and two eureka lemon trees.


----------



## Michi (May 25, 2020)

robrpb said:


> I have the yellow one. I didn't know the yellow and green were the same except for color. Thanks.


If you go to the Amazon page I linked to, both the yellow and green version there are the same (medium) size.

Chef'N did something really stupid there. They make a large one in orange, and a medium one in green and in yellow. There is also a small one, specifically for limes, (available on the Chef'N site), which is green as well 

There is no need for the small one though; the medium one works perfectly for both lemons and limes.


----------

